# LibRTMP



## Selena (May 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have recently stumbled upon your githug repo for rtmp. You have a visual studio solution and project containing lib rtmp. This is amazing. I am finding it difficult to integrate Rtmp into my application.

I was hoping to get some guidance from you regarding it's setup.

Firstly, i am using Visual Studio 2012. I opened your project in VS2012 and changed the toolset to v11.0 and built the solution successfully.

I have a current application that i have created. Into this solution, i have added your Rtmp project again with the toolset changed to v11.0. 

1) librtmp has been added to frameworks and references.
2) Added to Additional Include directories. (../../OBS-master/librtmp)
3) Added to Linker -> Input -> Additional Library directories. (../../OBS-master/librtmp/DEBUG) i.e. where the lib file is.
4) Added librtmp.lib to Additional Dependancies under Linker -> Input
5) Added #include "rtmp.h" to my code.

Everything builds fine. However, when i attempt to instantiate an RTMP object.

RTMP *r;
char uri[]="rtmp://localhost:1935/live/desktop";
r= RTMP_Alloc();

When i now build, with the includes AND the function calls from rtmp i get a number of errors including LNK2120 and LNK2005. Error list is attached in helpful.

Any ideas on this? I would really appreciate it if you were able to recall any issues you may have had with this library or you could offer a strategy i could try to resolve this issue?

Regards,

Selena


----------



## Selena (May 10, 2014)

Error    118    error LNK1120: 14 unresolved externals    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\Debug\VisionBase.exe    VisionBase
Error    89    error LNK2005: "void __cdecl terminate(void)" (?terminate@@YAXXZ) already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(hooks.obj)    VisionBase
Error    85    error LNK2005: ___crtSetUnhandledExceptionFilter already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(winapisupp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    86    error LNK2005: ___crtTerminateProcess already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(winapisupp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    87    error LNK2005: ___crtUnhandledException already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(winapisupp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    99    error LNK2005: ___iob_func already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(_file.obj)    VisionBase
Error    97    error LNK2005: ___set_app_type already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(errmode.obj)    VisionBase
Error    94    error LNK2005: ___xc_a already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(cinitexe.obj)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0init.obj)    VisionBase
Error    95    error LNK2005: ___xc_z already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(cinitexe.obj)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0init.obj)    VisionBase
Error    92    error LNK2005: ___xi_a already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(cinitexe.obj)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0init.obj)    VisionBase
Error    93    error LNK2005: ___xi_z already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(cinitexe.obj)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0init.obj)    VisionBase
Error    78    error LNK2005: __amsg_exit already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0dat.obj)    VisionBase
Error    74    error LNK2005: __calloc_dbg already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(dbgheap.obj)    VisionBase
Error    79    error LNK2005: __cexit already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0dat.obj)    VisionBase
Error    75    error LNK2005: __configthreadlocale already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(wsetloca.obj)    VisionBase
Error    77    error LNK2005: __crt_debugger_hook already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(dbghook.obj)    VisionBase
Error    96    error LNK2005: __CrtDbgReportW already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(dbgrptw.obj)    VisionBase
Error    73    error LNK2005: __CrtSetCheckCount already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(dbgheap.obj)    VisionBase
Error    80    error LNK2005: __exit already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0dat.obj)    VisionBase
Error    81    error LNK2005: __initterm_e already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0dat.obj)    VisionBase
Error    90    error LNK2005: __invalid_parameter already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(invarg.obj)    VisionBase
Error    91    error LNK2005: __invoke_watson already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(invarg.obj)    VisionBase
Error    83    error LNK2005: __lock already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(mlock.obj)    VisionBase
Error    100    error LNK2005: __lock_file already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(_file.obj)    VisionBase
Error    84    error LNK2005: __unlock already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(mlock.obj)    VisionBase
Error    101    error LNK2005: __unlock_file already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(_file.obj)    VisionBase
Error    88    error LNK2005: __XcptFilter already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(winxfltr.obj)    VisionBase
Error    82    error LNK2005: _exit already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(crt0dat.obj)    VisionBase
Error    98    error LNK2005: _fflush already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(fflush.obj)    VisionBase
Error    76    error LNK2005: _sprintf already defined in MSVCRTD.lib(MSVCR110D.dll)    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\LIBCMTD.lib(sprintf.obj)    VisionBase
Error    104    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__bind@12 referenced in function _RTMP_Connect0    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    105    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__closesocket@4 referenced in function _RTMPSockBuf_Close    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    106    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__connect@12 referenced in function _RTMP_Connect0    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    114    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__gethostbyname@4 referenced in function _add_addr_info    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    107    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__htonl@4 referenced in function _HandShake    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    108    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__htons@4 referenced in function _add_addr_info    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    109    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__inet_addr@4 referenced in function _add_addr_info    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    110    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__ntohl@4 referenced in function _HandShake    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    111    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__recv@16 referenced in function _RTMPSockBuf_Fill    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    112    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__send@16 referenced in function _RTMPSockBuf_Send    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    113    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__setsockopt@20 referenced in function _RTMP_Connect0    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    116    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__WSAGetLastError@0 referenced in function _RTMP_Connect0    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    115    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__WSASetLastError@4 referenced in function _RTMP_Read    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase
Error    117    error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol __imp__WSASocketW@24 referenced in function _RTMP_Connect0    C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\VisionBase\librtmp.lib(rtmp.obj)    VisionBase


----------



## R1CH (May 10, 2014)

Looks like you're building librtmp with the CRT built in. See http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/f1tbxcxh.aspx

You'll also need to link with winsock.


----------

